# Locally owned pet shop ticks me off



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay so there is this pet store who apparently finds their rats off Craigslist no qualified breeder I know this BC when I walked in to get cat food my friend was looking at the rats and she came and got me I was shocked BC one of the rats looked like one of the babies that my so called brother in law sold out from under me I just found it odd that this baby rat looked like him and I know it was him on account he followed me when I walked back and forth and just to confirm my suspicion I asked to hold him I was allowed and when I stuck my hand in there he ran up right to my shoulder and nibble my ear. The man who was working said that he never seen a rat do that and that he must like me :/ so I asked where they got their ears and he said a breeder so I told him I doubt he got it from a breeder BC I knew this rat was mine and so I talked to a manager. Now two things I know my brother in law used Craigslist and sold my rats its going to court anyway the manager was rude when I told her I could prove this was my rat I showed her pics and the tricks he was learning then she told me I had to pay the ten dollars to take him home and I told you I'm taking him home no matter what and I didn't have to pay BC she technically bought stolen property. Anyway he is back now and I'm glad I got him back just wish I could find the other ones but I think it's too late honestly. But was I in the wrong for confronting and making a scene? Here's an update picture of my snuggly rattie 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hiddenjumprope (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm glad you were able to at least get one of your rats back, and I remember reading in another thread you found another was bought by a good owner. 

Hopefully you find out more good news. 

Are you going to wait and see if you find others or are you buying a companion for him?


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

So glad! Stupid store and stupid bro in law... You were completely right to confront them!


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I honestly don't know that's a tough one I know he needs a friend I would like to have one of his brothers but I doubt it would happen there is one more pet store who said they got a new shipment in of 8 week old rats (how old mine are) but they put them out tomorrow. So I might check there but honestly I think most of them ended up as food  if it wasn't for my friend I wouldn't have known Kane was there she said she felt she had to look at the rats and I'm glad for that. I tried to not make a scene but I dunno it was hard lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Yay you got one back, it's so sad that you had to find him in a pet store like that but good that you found out about this pet store because I am pretty sure they can get in lots of trouble considering the circumstances 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

She acted like I was lying I take a lot of pictures and well Kane is just unique I never seen one like him and when I proved he was mine she should have let it go but to tell me I had to pay 10 for my own rat just made me mad

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah honestly if a rat ran right up to you with out being scared and didn't do that to anyone else in the store its obvious that the rat knew from before. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you misty finally someone agrees lol.I socialized all those babies and for someone to be like oh well you say this blah blah its irritating

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

It would be very. I know at a pet store here it is a chain pet store but one of them have like three rat owners so there all the rats are socialized at lest for an hour either all at ones or little by little everyday because they know it is important, and they get the most healthiest food that the company will supply them with. Even though the other chain stores don't do this. You can tell the rats know them because they run up their arms and don't run from them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Right that's how this one pet store is three towns over she had the rats set up in ferrit nation cages they are seperated male and female and she has the ages of them she got started by breeding show rats but the rats she sells are from shelters well.all.the animals.actually are from shelters except fish but yea she socolize them feeds them healthy stuff I actually like her pet store lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Do you have older pics of what you believe is him before he was sold? I'd be curious to see a side by side.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes I do ill do a side by side lol I have a obsession with taking pics lol
The first two is the oldest the last two are what he looks like now he is similar but his fur not as poofy I'm not crazy he is mine lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

But they only had one of your rats? Can't you just ask who they were sold to? The whole thing confuses me.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

They could have more but I dunno and my sisters fiance sold them on Craigslist so where they went I don't know but I only saw Kane and they had them out for a couple hours and most the people who had rats were feeders but he was in the pet tank.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

Your brother in law sold your rats from under you!? I'm sorry but if mine done that, i'd beat him black and blue and make his life a living **** until he got them back. Lucking my BIL is a whimp but still!
I'm glad you found one of them.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Yea I went to court he got it for selling stolen items and is serving two months in jail plus he has to pay 500 restitution the pet store who had Kane got shut down for receiving stolen property 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Batman said:


> Yea I went to court he got it for selling stolen items and is serving two months in jail plus he has to pay 500 restitution the pet store who had Kane got shut down for receiving stolen property
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What's the name of the Pet Shop that got shut down?


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Petsnfluff it was a local own pet store not a very good one

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

